# ABP says Grimsby is full....no fishing vessels allowed



## Shane Johnson (Oct 22, 2009)

From information gleaned from former fishermen in the Windfarm business and current fishermen it seems ABP is trying to wash its hands of the fish business.
After pushing up rates and driving a lot of the smaller fish merchants off the dock and promptly demolishing thier old premises the Wind Farm boys are moving in with plush new offices where fish units used to be.
A former skipper tried to bring a boat into Grimsby but was told by ABP they were full and would not accept any more work boats...if you have seen Grimsby recently you will realise what a joke that is.
Existing fishermen working from there are also reporting they are being moved and can no longer use the service key which was built for fishermen with EU money.
The dock now has new jetties protruding where each company has a couple of windcat boats to service the abominable windmills on the water.
They must be paying one hell of a lot (or recieving massive government subsidies) to be able to banish all other vessels for a dozen catamarans.

Considering the amount of fish that is still processed in this area, this is surely a damaging step for this industry as it can impact on supplies being overlanded and may eventually lead to the collapse of a large part of the processing sector.

As landlords go, ABP are amongst the worst having done nothing to the docks in its heyday whilst raking in the cash and now saying it is past help and its time to move on.

Moves are afoot to contact the local MPs for possible help but I dont hold out much hope. I can only hope that all subsidies are removed for these blasted windmills and ABPs little game backfires spectacularly.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

The "new jetties" outside GY have nothing to do with the wind farms. It is a new ro-ro terminal under construction, for vehicle carriers. Rgds.


----------



## Shane Johnson (Oct 22, 2009)

I am fully aware of the new jetties outside of the dock and their purpose.
I was referring to the jetties now in place inside the dock,along the North Wall, marina style for Centrica and Seimens


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

More jetties to come mate............EON are starting the Humber gateway early next year and Gy is going to be a base for all the workboats/tugs windfarm vessels, thats probably why ABP are saying 'no room at the Inn'. Plenty of fish processing still going on down Kemp road behind the north wall,Centrica's new building went up on waste ground as are EON's planned offices. What you have to remember is before all this blasted abominable windfarm industry arrived on the scene there were about 5 fishing vessels regularly using Grimsby with only about 2 making the odd landing, Grimsbys fish market today lands about 5 vessels a month..............and thats a good month.....I agree with your thoughts on ABP, crap landlords but till all this windfarm work started here GY fish dock was a huge expanse of water with next to nothing using it it. The jetties you refer to belong to Siemens and Centrica, ABP hav'nt funded them, they have just spent a fortune on modifying the lock gates tho' to enable more vessels to be penned in/out. If its a small angling boat your mate wants to moor up then most of those stay in the HCA marina.


----------



## Shane Johnson (Oct 22, 2009)

I gathered Timo.
I have been scouring the Councils web page for planning info and there are plans to develop the waste land opposite Harrington Street for wind farm servicing industry use too. No wonder they fought tooth and nail when the High Court ruled there was a public right of way across it.
Lots of North Wall land earmarked too with several planning requests to demolish 'Redundant' buildings.

My gripe is that given the sheer volume of vessels the dock held before, how can ABP say it is full. There is room for a few small boats I do know and the vessel I referred to was intending to fish. Also to start harassing the few boats that still do use the port is shameful. If...and I know its a big if, stocks ever pick up or we get rid of the CFP and take control of our own waters again there may be a call for the docks services a little more than present.

As it stands now, you cant even take a photo without getting grief from security and I am told from someone who works for them, they can't wait to get rid of the stragglers and start pulling the old place down. There are a few big merchants who have already deserted the dock because of ABPs deliberately high charges. The Stansfield brothers for a start.
TCs closed because ABP was able to set their own charges for services and charge they did, thats why they went bang.
They are actively doing the same to the rest.


----------



## TerryTugger (Dec 9, 2012)

I was working on a tug recently that was slipped at Grimsby, we were only allowed in because we were using the slip. Previously we had tried to get moorings at Grimsby and were told it was full. 

If you go on the North wall then the windfarm companies lock the gates so you can not get in or out. So you end up being put on West Quay if there is room. West Quay is in a terrible state, no ladders, hardly any bollards, pilings collapsing or collapsed and sticking up out of the water. 
All this and you still get charged extortionate rates. 

This is the same for all ABP ports though, not only Grimsby. 
Terrible company that extort money from you in many underhand ways as soon as you enter one of their ports.


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

If it was European money that helped pay for the dock, I would reccommend contacting your MEP as well as your MP.

Surely sustainability must make room for fishing boats as well as windfarm boats.


----------



## Shane Johnson (Oct 22, 2009)

And here is the Full Dock ABP speak of, as you can see, barely room left for a seagull to swim


----------

